

Why the Damage From Climate Change Is Hard to Quantify - valhalla
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/07/climate-change?spc=scode&spv=xm&ah=9d7f7ab945510a56fa6d37c30b6f1709

======
paulhauggis
"CLIMATE change puts humanity at risk. The Pope’s celebrated encyclical letter
on the subject released last month emphasised this risk “for our common home”,
arguing that “doomsday predictions can no longer be met with irony or disdain”

I wish these articles would keep the rest of what the pope said: that abortion
is destroying humanity and transgender people are against the will of god.

My point is that it's a little silly (and ironic) to rail against religion
(and religious leaders for so many years), but then use his ramblings about
climate change as some sort of proof and reason to convince us that it's true.

